
The Surveillance Paradigm - exolymph
https://medium.com/@Exolymph/the-surveillance-paradigm-e3b9f99ab4a2#.q71du89x7
======
brudgers
The artist's works from her website:
[http://placesiveneverbeen.com/index.php/body/](http://placesiveneverbeen.com/index.php/body/)

